# Renunciation wait times



## Lauren456 (8 mo ago)

Hi,

Wondering if anyone has any clue what sort of wait times I'd be looking at for a renunciation appointment in London? I just filled in the form to request an appointment. It says there will be a long wait but I don't know if "a long wait" means 3 months or 3 years!


----------



## Lauren456 (8 mo ago)

Or Edinburgh actually


----------



## AccidentalAmerican (Mar 5, 2020)

I filled mine in 5 months ago. As I hadn't heard anything back, I emailed yesterday to ask and was surprised to get a human (non-automated) response:

"We can confirm that you were added to our wait list on May 11, 2022. An appointment has not yet been scheduled as it has not reached your point in the queue. Please continue to check for further email correspondence from our office as you will be contacted with appointment information. An appointment will be offered approximately 5 weeks before the date of the appointment. Due to unprecedented demand for loss of nationality services, we are unable to provide estimated wait times for appointments."

So the answer is I don't know but it's at least 6 months! Hope that's at least a little helpful.


----------



## Lauren456 (8 mo ago)

Thank you, I found a really helpful Facebook group which had a lot of info about waiting times - decided to hedge my bets with other European embassies and managed to get an appt in Florence in December!


----------



## AccidentalAmerican (Mar 5, 2020)

Oh well done. What's the Facebook Group called please?


----------



## Lauren456 (8 mo ago)

It is Renounce US Citizenship - Why and How. It's been so so useful!


----------



## AccidentalAmerican (Mar 5, 2020)

Lauren456 said:


> It is Renounce US Citizenship - Why and How. It's been so so useful!


Thanks!


----------

